# heating a "granny flat"



## CAA (9 Feb 2009)

We've recently purchased a house with a 10ft x 30ft flat-roofed building in the garden used as a "granny flat". The flat was built in 1978 and has no heating, no vents, almost no ceiling insulation and single-glazed windows. It is an ice-box with a serious condensation problem (though no evidence of mold yet). 

I have had several builders look at the flat to try to come up with the best solution to make it comfortable. Suggestions include:

1. Insulate ceiling - either with slabing nailed to existing ceiling OR with fiberglass between ceiling joists.
2. Install 2 vents on either side of flat
3. Dry-Line walls
4. Add heaters - either storage heaters, condensation heaters, wood pellet stove and mulit-fuel stove have been suggested
5. Switch to double glazed windows

I'm on a budget so if I can avoid doing ALL these things and make the place comfortable by just doing the most cost-effective things, that would be great. Also, I'm very confused about which heating system to go wtih, so any advice would be very much appreciated.

CAA


----------



## Padraigb (9 Feb 2009)

It seems most likely that double glazing would be a lesser benefit than good insulation. You can do a lot with good curtains.

I'd go for a solid fuel stove if tending it would not be a great problem. Storage heaters are probably a bad idea.

Venting is a definite yes.


----------



## DavyJones (9 Feb 2009)

It really depends on what the space will be used for and who will use it.

I would dry line and insulate walls/ceilings. Forget about storage heaters. vents are a must. 

What type of fuel do you use in main house?


----------



## CAA (9 Feb 2009)

DavyJones said:


> It really depends on what the space will be used for and who will use it.
> 
> I would dry line and insulate walls/ceilings. Forget about storage heaters. vents are a must.
> 
> What type of fuel do you use in main house?


 
Thanks for the input. We're on gas rads in the main house but the flat is on a seperate ESB meter and has no gas line into it, and we'd prefer to keep it seperate should we ever decided to rent it out. 

The space will be primarily used as a guest room/suite for visiting family but it is also a great open space for parties too.

I had my doubts about storage heaters, but what other options do I have - would a multi-fuel stove be enough heat for a 300ft2 room if it's insulated and dry-lined?


----------



## DavyJones (9 Feb 2009)

In that case, temporary space heaters may be the way to go. Gas/electric.

Although a stove would be a focal point at a party.


----------

